
Patients Had Sickle-Cell Disease. Experimental Therapies Might Have Cured Them - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/27/health/sickle-cell-gene-therapy.html
======
NN88
I can't shake that this sounds like an advertisement, but this seems
incredibly legitimate.

